# Bildschirm defekt



## sight011 (24. März 2008)

HAllo, ich hab mal ne Frage und zwar ist der Flach-Bildschirm von mienem Dad defekt.


Zuerst dachten wir das garkien Bild mehr erscheint, jedoch hab ich mir paar tage später das nochmal aus der nähe angeschaut und festgestellt, das dort ein Bild vorhanden ist, aber dieses total dunkel dagestellt ist.

Ich hab schonmal einfach in der Grafikarten einstellung das ganze Licht heller gemacht das hat aber nix gebracht!! 


Hat hier vielleicht jemand eine idee


Ich denke ja, dass im Endeffekt irgendeine Lampe im Monitor kaputt ist, kann man sowas reparieren




GRuß A

P.S.: Wenn ich ihn reparieren kann, kann ich ihn behalten


----------



## ArtificialPro (24. März 2008)

Wie alt ist der Bildschirm? Wie kam es zu dieser Verdunkelung? Auch schonmal die Helligkeitseinstellung am Bildschirm verändert? Anonsten ein neuer 17" TFT kost ja nicht die Welt.

MfG AP


----------



## sight011 (24. März 2008)

Also so viel ich gehört hab, hat es wohl ganz schön gestunken deswegen geh ich davon aus das da irgendwas durchgebrannt ist!... Hmm tja leider ist der Bildschirm so dunkel das man das digitale Licht-Managment nicht auffinden kann


----------



## ArtificialPro (24. März 2008)

Wenn da etwas durchgebrannt ist, dann können wir dir ja eig nicht helfen^^ Ausser jemand hätte ein Tutorial dafür parat... ^^ Tja sonst musst du ihn in einen Laden bringen der sowas reparieren kann.

MfG AP


----------



## sight011 (24. März 2008)

hmm jetzt im eneffekt ist meine frage: Ist in so einem Bildschirmeine Art Lampe


--> Die man dann auswechseln kann


Gruß


----------



## ArtificialPro (24. März 2008)

Dazu suche doch bei Google oder Web.de(was ich eig bevorzuge) und suche nach dem Funktionsprinzip Von "Thin Film transistors" oder was das war ^^

MfG AP


----------



## NetteMann (25. März 2008)

Da steckt ein Inverter drin der aus Gleich-Schwach-Strom dir ne Powerleitung macht und dann an ne Art "Leuchtstoffröhre im Mini-Format" zum leuchten bringt. Ob es das Neu gibt? Keine Ahnung.
Im kleineren Maße sieht das SO aus bzw ähnlich. 

http://www.alltests.de/hardware/reviews_02/uv_produkte/uv_lampe/alles1.jpg

Poste doch mal die genauen Daten des TFTs. Dann kann man vlt besser helfen und wenn es Ersatzteile geben sollte, könnte die Wahrscheinlichkeit bestehen das man dir hilft.


----------



## sight011 (26. März 2008)

also an den nette man, das ist ein Medion Bildschirm  

Daten auf der Rückseite des Monitors:

Maodel Name: MD6155AJ
TYPE No.: EZ17K
RATING: - 19 V DC 2.5A

MSN: 20021540

hier steht auch noch was von Serial No. und Issue ist das auch noch wichtig?


das "Ding"  auf dem Bild sieht ja so aus als ließe sich das sonst relativ leicht in dem Monitor installieren?

Hast du eine Ahnung in was für einer PReisklasse so ein Inverter liegt

Kennmich da halt garnich aus  würde ihn aber gern repariernen weil dann darf ich ihn behalten  


einen schönen Gruß


----------



## NetteMann (9. April 2008)

Hatte zwar schonmal gepostet. Nu ist es aber wech ~~~~ wieso auch immer  Sehr eigenartig. Naja son Inverter + Lampe wird beschaffbar sein aber unter 100€ wirds sicher nicht gehen ich such da mal was und meld mich via PN


----------

